# Finely crushed or milled fish flakes ok for fry?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've read online before that you don't need to be buying expensive fry food and that you can use fish flakes to feed them. I think I read finely crushed flake food works tho I'm thinkinga pestal and morter to make it finer.

Any feedback on this method for feeding?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of auto feeding fry if/when I have such a setup ready using this fish feeder idea.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That will work, but for most fry, there is no substitute for newly hatched brine shrimp, or micro worms. Fry instinctively are attracted to moving things. Additionally, growth and survival rates are much higher. I have seen auto feeders made from battery operated clocks and feathers replacing the hour hand.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Fry need larger percentages of the more rare amino acids in order to develop properly. As they get older they can start synthesizing these protein building blocks themselves but untill then they require slightly differant nutrition from adults and juveniles.

I advise you do some research and learn what others feed fry of the particular species you have and get the benefit of their experience on your side.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

...nauplii eggs are really not that expensive, you use very little for each hatch...and they're very simple to hatch: two upturned pop bottles/bottom of bottle cut off/chop stick through each side/hang into tank/suspend on tank edge and glass lid/aerate/add: nauplii eggs (start with approx. 1/4 tsp - increase as fry require more) + 2 heaping tbsp. sea salt + 1/4 tsp baking soda - they'll hatch in about 24 hrs. - ta da!!!
...get a shrimp net to rinse out the salt, a wine glass (use to hold up to different light to see if your shrimp are hatching), turkey basters (come in handy for rinsing salt off/removing debris from fry tank, etc.) 10$ and a trip to your nearest dollar store should do the trick.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

For my endler fry I mix various flakes/pellets/freeze-dried/dehydrated foods 
then use a dedicated coffee grinder to mix it at desired consistency. Also feed microworms when I have them. 

Auto-feeder for fry would be so helpful. I started using an eheim auto-feeder which is working great so far for the adult fish. Wish I could fit one over my bn tank.


----------

